# Enclosed trailer suggestions



## Wellcraft (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all!

I'm in the process of buying a new enclosed trailer and been looking on eBay and was wondering what should I look when buying this type of trailer. 

I'm looking for a 7 x 14 with v-nose tandem axle. 

So far I've been looking for Lark, Covenant cargo and others. 

I don't want to spend a fortune to get a nice one.

I found one that I like on eBay and by reading the description and comparing it with the Haulmark brand it seems to be the same construction, don't know what else to look for.

BTW, this is a copy/paste description of the unit,

It has a ramp rear door, 32" side door, roof vent, interior light, and 24" stone guard.It also features 3/4" plywood floors and 3/8" plywood walls. The coupler fits a 2-5/16 " ball. The jack is A-frame 2k. This trailer has two 3500lb. brake axles. The axles is also drop axle, meaning that the trailer is 4" lower than the normal trailer. This makes it easier to load and unload. Also makes less wind drag. The inside dimensions are 81" wide,72" high, 14' 4" long. 7x12plus 2f t vee. The GVWR is 7000lbs. 

I would like to get an Haulmark but they are expensive. 

What are the options, bad and good thingies to look for.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

I would suggest that if you buy a trailer on ebay, get a double wide. Even if it's shorter than a typical trailer. Ebay is the place to buy....Trailer space rent isn't too high, so for a few bucks a month, you have yourself a nice place...And don't worry, most trailer owners don't want to spend much to get a nice one...


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I just bought a Rance aluminum renegade trailer. it's all aluminum with stainless steel hinges. you pay a little more but it won't rot out or rust out on ya like the steel framed ones doe eventually. depends where you live. we have a lot of salt on the roads and even when not driving, if a trailer sits a lot, it will rust out just from sitting. 
i got an 8.5x18' with a v nose, ramp in the front, ramp in the rear and a side door. 
I know that you get what you pay for, so go for a cheap trailer and you'll be replacing it sooner than someone who spent a little more. i plan on having mine for a long time. if you are going to be putting a lot of weight in it and ladders on the roof, get a quality trailer. 
i won't say what i spent on mine but it's a lot. but i got alot. even has lights, outlets, and a 30amp breaker/110 system put in. i could have done that myself but i don't have the free time to really put into doing that electrical work. it also looks better when it's factory installed(usuallly)


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd let mine go for 500.00.

Looks a little like a hot dog stand but you can easily change that.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I'd let mine go for 500.00.
> 
> Looks a little like a hot dog stand but you can easily change that.


 Bob sweet looking trailer. Whose it made by ? :w00t:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

My only comment is if you are looking to go as big as 14' 4" long, If it was me I'd go a bit bigger to get to 16' inside. That's what I did, that allows me to carry 16 ft stock in trim and such in 'contractor' packs. Might matter to you, might not.

Hey Bob, what's that thing that looks like an escape hatch in the front of your trailer for? Or is it just that? Is it for passing longer stock through?


----------



## REDRC (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi, I am not sure where you are from, but I just bought an 18' enclosed here in Indiana for a good price. The business has a store on ebay called Vanado. I was going to go with a 14', but am now very happy that I have the 18' and wish I had a 24' Good luck.


----------



## Wellcraft (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys for the suggestions I really appreciate it. 

I was thinking in getting the 16 but I think it will be a bit bigger than what I need. I actually decided to go with the 14 to get extra space just in case I might need it in the future. 

Didn't think about the trims and I might do some work in that also. 

My budget for this is about $3500, what do you guys thinks I could get with this budget?

What really might be the difference between the one I'm looking and a Haulmark and one of the top brands?

How much a Haulmark like this will cost?

I'm in Augusta, Ga if that helps.

Thanks again.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Are you going to park it on the street or in driveways? I have a 12' and I would not go any longer because I have to park in driveways when I'm working in the city.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Hey Bob, what's that thing that looks like an escape hatch in the front of your trailer for? Or is it just that? Is it for passing longer stock through?


At first I put the air compressor up there, but quickly realized I needed it for the fan ........that frickin place turns into a hotbox on the warm summer days.


----------



## Nail banger (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a 12' cargo express, Its great for the stuff I am doing right now. Small enough that I can pretty much take it anywhere around town. I paid $3300 brand new, its alluminum with Advantech floors which is nice.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

all depends what you are putting in it. 12' can really get small in a hurry if you load it up with all your tools. 
I may have problems with my 18' getting into some tight driveways but it should work fine for most of my jobs. if ihad to i could park on the street if it's a development. most are single houses on a few acres so there is room to pull in and jockey it around.


----------



## Wellcraft (Oct 25, 2007)

Any more suggestions?

What are the important things to look when buying a new unit?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Wellcraft said:


> Any more suggestions?
> 
> What are the important things to look when buying a new unit?


Build quality is important if you plan on keeping it for a long time. Things to look for are the use of SS screws, fasteners, hardware on the outside. Look for quality of welds and exterior painting on the frame.

Some options are cheaper to get from the manufacturer rather than doing them yourself (usually) like plywood on the floor and walls. When I bought my enclosed trailer, plywooding the whole trailer was only $200 or something really cheap. At the time, my COST for plywood was double that not including installing the stuff!

Also, pay extra to get standup height. It's usually pretty inexpensive but pays itself back in spades everytime you walk in!!


----------



## REDRC (Mar 28, 2005)

Well said on the height. You can also look at the floor joist and wall stud spacing. ie.16" or 24". Mine has the "Advantec" floor and 3/8" plywood inside on the walls. Some have luan or nothing. The only wish I have that I didn't get is a couple of vents on the roof. Other than my 18'er being a little heavy loaded, I am pleased and would like to have another 2'. 

Thanks, Shannon


----------



## MCerminaro (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. I bought a Haulmark 6x10 single axel trailer. back in March. I needed something and at the time that was all my budget allowed. 8 months later I have seriously outgrown this trailer. I am currently looking for a 7x16 foot trailer. Dual axel with brakes it definelty a need for me. I would love to go bigger, but I do alot of residential work and am concerned about manuverabilty as well. Sure i could swing an 18-20' around most places I work, but I'm also looking at parking at my house every night. Do not want a big "eye sore" sitting out front. My 10' is cramped, if 1 tool is out of place all hell breaks loose. Don't make the same mistake I did, plan for future growth.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

7 wide also gets narrow if you put shelves and stuff on both sides. 8 is really nice and big and no more wider than the axles are on the 7's. 
i got the deck over one because i hate the wheel wells inside the trailers.
mine should arrive in a week or two.


----------



## Bwing96 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got one I don't use that would make someone a nice trailer.
14 ft V-nose ( 16' 2'' inside there about ) 7 high 8.5 wide, rockguard on front, fold down jacks in rear, ramp door in rear, large walk-in side door, wire for 110v w/ recptacles installed and florescent lights along with new 13,500 btu A/C, been used very little. $4500 Help with delivery possible.
[email protected] for pic's


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

*haulmark-good experience*

if your are going to pull a trailer everyday you better buy the best you can afford. I bought a 6x15 v-nose haulmark and it is an awsome trailer. Sure I could use a bigger one but I can fit 15' trim in it and hold all my tools and it solid and have not had one problem with it. I see the trailers at HD and menards and they are way over priced. I mine for 3200.00 and they are asking that for some of those cheap @ss ones at HD and Menards. Call around to trailer shops and you'll find a good deal. and ask them if they can beat the other prices that other places quoted you. good luck


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I bought mine used and it was/is in great condition. Its a 6 x 14' PACE Cargo Sport with Ramp Door and Walk In Height. I like the lenght because I can fit in any tandem parking spot. 

If I had a choice I would have gone wider though. 6' is a bit tight once I put everything in there. I set it up so I can strap 4x8 sheets standing on edge almost in the center. Bench/Tool Storage in front and hanging stuff on the side. Ladder Racks on top.

I would have also prefered a side door which I might still add at some point so I can get to the bench when I have a full load. 

The ramp door is great. I can easily roll a Home Depot/Lowes Cart right in:whistling fully loaded. And roll it right out at the job. I have also used it to transport a tractor, quad and other items I can place on dollys. 

Here are some pics. It was completely bare inside when I got it.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

some more


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats a nice looking trailer. Looks like you got plenty of headroom in it. When you say stand sheets of plywood up do you mean the 8' high way?


Dave


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice set up.........a little too clean and organized for my liking though.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

dkillianjr said:


> Thats a nice looking trailer. Looks like you got plenty of headroom in it. When you say stand sheets of plywood up do you mean the 8' high way?
> 
> 
> Dave


No, that shelving on the right is just over 8' long. So I lay them down on the 8' edge and they get strapped right to the unit. I love the headroom. I am 6'4 and can walk right in with no chance of hitting my head. 

As far as being clean. Yes, I am a bit of a freak that way, but I also know where every tool is supposed to be and what is in each bin. This also lets me know if something is being left behind.


----------



## jaykob85 (Dec 19, 2007)

i am looking at that same trailer but 7x14 with 12" or 18" extra height. what is your inside height?????????


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have never measured it, but I am 6'4 and walk in without ducking down so it must be 7'. Can't be 8' as I can't stand Sheetrock up lengthwise.

Are you looking at the same Manufacture or just style? The 7' wide will be real nice. I believe you end up with a little wheel well inside and a little outside. The 8' is all wheel well inside. The reason I ask is that some Manufactures measure from tong to tail. Make sure the measurements are for the inside of the box!

If you can, add a side door 2' back from the front. This will give you room for a bench and a way to access it when you have it loaded up at the rear. I mentioned the ramp door before. It is invaluable to me! I would not go any other way. 

Some other things to consider and items I will be adding:
*Side Awning* (just like on an RV. Great for staging on rainy days. (I currently have a 10x10 tent in there (its that green thing in the right rear corner)
*Shore Power* Easy to set up, just run everything in conduit inside and make your own power cord. Parts can be found at any RV store.
*Exterior Halogen Lights* If you ever work late (I do) these are great!Lights up the entire perimeter of the trailer aka your work site.
*Rear Tarp* I have a nice quality tarp that covers the rear opening. In Rain Storms I attach it to the ladder racks up on top and place two poles in the back grommets. This way can walk in and out without the rain pouring into the trailers plywood floor. 

Good Luck with yours.


----------



## Crossgate-Matt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great topic... I am currently looking at getting a trailer as well, so this thread was right up my alley. I am was wondering about the Shore Power idea... Does that allow you to plug into the H.O house and out to the trailer, or is it a battery/generator based power source. Thanks in advace
Matt


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> Exterior Halogen Lights If you ever work late (I do) these are great!Lights up the entire perimeter of the trailer aka your work site.


I'm putting dual floodlights on the rear of my trailer. I found this remote switch with 2 key fobs. This will be handy when backing up or loading at night. There are a few on the market but this one will handle 15 amps. Hooked to the trailer battery and voila...lots of light from the touch of a remote button.

http://www.sailorssolutions.com/index.asp?page=ProductDetails&Item=WRS01


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Robie said:


> I'm putting dual floodlights on the rear of my trailer. I found this remote switch with 2 key fobs. This will be handy when backing up or loading at night. There are a few on the market but this one will handle 15 amps. Hooked to the trailer battery and voila...lots of light from the touch of a remote button.
> 
> http://www.sailorssolutions.com/index.asp?page=ProductDetails&Item=WRS01


 
I have back up lights on my trailer. All 7 Pin Connections have a provision for the reverse lights. I believe it was the White wire when I hooked up mine. The colors are universal. I'll check it out. So no need for anything special. just two lights mounted on the rear of the trailer and wired into the junction box inside (usually in the front wall). 

Put the other halagon lighs on the passenger side of the trailer as work lights.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Crossgate-Matt said:


> Great topic... I am currently looking at getting a trailer as well, so this thread was right up my alley. I am was wondering about the Shore Power idea... Does that allow you to plug into the H.O house and out to the trailer, or is it a battery/generator based power source. Thanks in advace
> Matt


Shore Power is easy to install if you know or have done electrical work. Everything gets run in conduit. Just like if you were doing a deck. PVC is Ok. You need a Breaker Box inside before anything, outlets, lights, etc. 

Simplest way is to visit your local RV store. Most Shore power runs 30-50 amp. Your customers will not have this much power so you can either use a converter (a simple pigtail that goes from a 30 or 50amp male to a 15amp male) or just make it 20amp to begin with. 

I will be installing a twist lock connector on the exterior of the trailer and will be keeping a Heavy Duty (30amp) extension cord stored inside. When I get to a house I just plug it in and run it out to the trailer. Along with the lights and outlets, I will be installing a 15amp heater in there too to keep things from freezing. Right now I have to pull 3 milk crates out every night and bring them in. The reason for the 30amp cord is to eliminate the loss of power over the long run usually required to get to the house. 

If you do a lot of new construction, you should opt of the 50 amp service and cord. Just have the electricians install a 50amp line in the garage. Good for compressors afterwords.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2008)

Matt, Great set up! I recently bought a 6x12 enclosed trailer and spent alot of time to set it up just right. Very user friendly and like you I keep it fairly tidy for all the same reasons. I too got the extra head room, mine only with 6" more, but totally worth it. I also opted for LED lighting but now I want to add reverse lighting. Any suggestions on the best way to mount them. This will make it much easier to back into the driveway at night. I want to post some pics of my trailer but the Kb are too much. How did you post your pics? Thanks, Greg @PC


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Matt, Great set up! I recently bought a 6x12 enclosed trailer and spent alot of time to set it up just right. Very user friendly and like you I keep it fairly tidy for all the same reasons. I too got the extra head room, mine only with 6" more, but totally worth it. I also opted for LED lighting but now I want to add reverse lighting. Any suggestions on the best way to mount them. This will make it much easier to back into the driveway at night. I want to post some pics of my trailer but the Kb are too much. How did you post your pics? Thanks, Greg @PC


 
Look where I put my reverse lights in the previous posts. They are free from danger there. The LED Lights are great. I don't have them, but if I replaced my lights I would. 

As far as resizing, open your picture on your computer. I use Microsoft Picture as that is the only one I have that allows me to compress it. You select the picture, choose edit, then select Compress and then Compress for Web. Save and your done. Now post.

Oh, and what set up does Matt have? I don't see anything?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. My bad ...Matt was the initial poster. Anyway, I will try to upload my pics again. My trailer does not have a battery for lighting. I was hoping to get the reverse lights to come on when the vehicle is in reverse. I have a 7pin on the truck but a 4pin adapter for the trailer.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Wellcraft said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm in the process of buying a new enclosed trailer and been looking on eBay and was wondering what should I look when buying this type of trailer.
> 
> ...




Don't know if you got the trailer yet, but I would upgrade the wall to 12 or 16" o.c studs on the trailer. More options for shelving. Minimum 16 o.c cross members and go up to a 10k GVWR. You'll get to 7k real quick in something that size. And you don't want to run the trailer at it's max all the time. the bearings and tires will not hold up.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

So Why this name


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> My trailer does not have a battery for lighting.


Neither does mine. Batteries are for the Electric Brakes, though you could hook lights up to them, it is not suggested. 



[email protected] said:


> I was hoping to get the reverse lights to come on when the vehicle is in reverse. I have a 7pin on the truck but a 4pin adapter for the trailer.


If you only have a 4 way, you don't have electric brakes do you? You will need electric brakes with the trailer. Easy enough to hook up a 7way on the truck and then you can do the reverse lights. They come in handy this time of year when I am constantly backing up in the dark.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. My bad ...Matt was the initial poster. Anyway, I will try to upload my pics again. My trailer does not have a battery for lighting. I was hoping to get the reverse lights to come on when the vehicle is in reverse. I have a 7pin on the truck but a 4pin adapter for the trailer.



Hey [email protected],
Looks almost exactly like my trailer.........not nearly as clean though. You do have two cables on your back door too...........to my one. Looks good. United trailer??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2008)

Russell, No its a Homesteader. Just picked it up at the begining of '07. Very good deal on a leftover. I was reading the reply of Morn wood and all of those things came as basic package in the homesteader although mine is only single axle and NO brakes (LNG). Very solid so far still new though. Yeah I keep it "organized" so I don't leave stuff behind and I know where it will be the next time I need it. My partner thinks its overboard but he never has to ask "hey where is the.........???" LNG, I will definitely rig up something along the lines of your backup lights. Absolute necessity! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry, just had to. I know I can't work without it. Well, I can, but have you ever tried to put up 5" base that you cut in your crown jig? From a ladder?:blink:


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Russell, No its a Homesteader. Just picked it up at the begining of '07. Very good deal on a leftover. I was reading the reply of Morn wood and all of those things came as basic package in the homesteader although mine is only single axle and NO brakes (LNG). Very solid so far still new though. Yeah I keep it "organized" so I don't leave stuff behind and I know where it will be the next time I need it. My partner thinks its overboard but he never has to ask "hey where is the.........???" LNG, I will definitely rig up something along the lines of your backup lights. Absolute necessity! Thanks for the info.


I got mine in 04' it was virtually new..........it was just used for one long trip and I got it for $2,500. Mine is also a single axle........I really can't load it up too much with building materials, but as far as tools are concerned it has everything in it that I need. I too have no brakes on it. In my opinion it is the single best investment that I have ever made in regards to my occupation.......certainly not overkill. I have thought about backup lights and have needed them at times..........It is on the list of upgrades.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2008)

Russell, I agree definitely the best investment for the price. Back up lights are going on next week when we might get some warmer weather. It will probably require the install of electric brakes as well for the seven point conector to be used. I'll let you know how it goes. I am in MA also (Bellingham). Nice to see some local talent on the web.


----------



## Cashking63 (Jan 4, 2008)

MCerminaro said:


> I'm in the same boat. I bought a Haulmark 6x10 single axel trailer. back in March. I needed something and at the time that was all my budget allowed. 8 months later I have seriously outgrown this trailer. I am currently looking for a 7x16 foot trailer. Dual axel with brakes it definelty a need for me. I would love to go bigger, but I do alot of residential work and am concerned about manuverabilty as well. Sure i could swing an 18-20' around most places I work, but I'm also looking at parking at my house every night. Do not want a big "eye sore" sitting out front. My 10' is cramped, if 1 tool is out of place all hell breaks loose. Don't make the same mistake I did, plan for future growth.


 
Yup I did the same thing. i got a 6x12 and am now looking for a 7x14 with the extra height.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Just oredered my trailer a few weeks ago so here's a couple of pieces of miscellaneous trailer info before I forget them:

In many states including PA all double axle trailers are required to have operating electric brakes.

Most trailer companies build standard interior height of 6' and sell upgrades in 6inch increments.

standard floor thickness is 3/4inch and walls 3/8 inch, beware any company who goes thinner than this. 

Most companies will do 3/4 floor and walls as upgrade

Roof racks are available as an option

All aluminum trailers means that the frame underneath is welded aluminum instead of steel, expect this option to add 2k or more to price

Beware flip down stands on the back corners of the trailer, they often dig into driveways when backing into sloped driveways, and on some company's trailers they are welded on and cannot be removed.

One piece seamless aluminum top is a must

2ft stoneguard on the front is highly recommended

trailers with floor frames over 16OC often have 16OC available as an option

Not all coatings on the bottom of the plywood flooring are created equal

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Double-A said:


> Sorry, just had to. I know I can't work without it. Well, I can, but have you ever tried to put up 5" base that you cut in your crown jig? From a ladder?:blink:


Good EYE Double A. If you can look close enough, there are dozens upon dozens of Plastic Peanut Butter Jars on the shevels. Every one of them from me. However, the Plastic Coffee Can, that was given to me and I hold my eye protection in there. 

This trailer might be going up for sale this Fall.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont have any pics of mine but i bought an 07 Continental 7k,7X14 v nose for $3500 used. When i picked it up it still had the rubber nipples in the middle of the tires. It is 14' long plus 2' for the v nose, aluminum with steel frame, barn doors on the back and barn door on the right side, 3/4" floor,3/8" walls, two interior lights, white steel wheels, ceiling light, roof is all one peice and does not leak. I built a 18"x10' long bench on the left side with a shelf in the middle for conduit and the bottom for supplies, behind that i have two 4' ladders and hanging above the bench is one 24' fiberglass ext. ladder. The right side has an 18"X8' long bench with a shelf for all tools/supplies top,middle and bottom. Behind that bench is two 6' ladders and hanging above the bench is two 8' ladders. I built two shelves into the v-nose for tools and supplies also. This is where the power inverter and the battery is along with the clock, fire extinguisher and first-aid kit. The 10' bench is real handy for working with conduit or laying tools out.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Experience dictates that anything done to todays needs will soon be overcome by tomorrows demands. 

Never, ever, ever not think of "what if?". Buy bigger. Buy better.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

*FOR SALE Dump Trailer $4,000 *

2006 Cam Superline 3.5 ton Low Profile 6 x 10 w/racks
GVRW: 8050lbs
2480 payload

Hardly Used! Located in New York Zip 12540


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

*FOR SALE 6 x 14 Enclosed Trailer $4,000 *

Pace Cargosport CS614TA2 6 x 14 7' high

Ramp Rear Door
Tandem Axle
3/4" Plywood Floor
3/8" Plywood Sides
Smooth Aluminium ExteriorATP Front Stone Guard
E TRack Wall
Ladder Racks
*CUSTOM INTERIOR*
New Tires & Brakes Summer of 2007

*Tools NOT INCLUDED.*


Hardly Used! Located in New York Zip 12540


----------



## mikegp1 (Jul 28, 2007)

Why are you selling everything?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

mikegp1 said:


> Why are you selling everything?


I have 3 businesses. Real Estate Office, Property Management and Contracting. I injured my back last year and after trying to struggle with it, I decided why bother. I can support myself with the other two businesses so why deal with all the pain. 

I also have the 2003 Yukon up for sale as well as a 2000 Polaris Sportsman Quad.


----------

